

Lauren Krakauskas of Freaker USA on Kickstarter and Shark Tank - hannahwilson
http://teenpro.net/blog/podcast-ep3-lauren-krakauskas

======
joshmn
Regarding Freaker (not necessarily the article): My mentor now is the COO (...
basically CEO, just not on Paper for Zach's style); he's repeatedly said that
Zach is one of the smartest people he's ever worked with, and that Zach put on
an act for the Tank, for the Tank's sake.

